# MAC's Return Policy



## esha (Mar 4, 2010)

I know it's 30 days for refund/exchange with the receipt.

But what if I used the product and not satisfied? Does the same apply?

I just got MSF Natural, but I am contemplating if the duo one.. eek


----------



## Shelley (Mar 4, 2010)

I have returned items I tried, didn't like a few days after purchasing them and never experienced any problems.

If it's pushing close to 30 days, items have been tried, I'm not sure but maybe someone else will know?


----------



## lolaB (Mar 4, 2010)

They'll take it back if it's used. They throw it out whether it's used or not anyway.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 4, 2010)

I've returned used stuff that sucked.


----------



## esha (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks guys, I figured but I just wanted to make sure. It's so hard with make up because you really need a good 5 or 7 days to test out a product to make sure it doesn't break you out or anything. And with MAC being expensive, I didn't want my money going down the drain.


----------



## candyD26 (Feb 3, 2012)

even without the reciept


----------



## william55623 (Feb 4, 2012)

I think the MAC will be better.


----------

